# movie



## e_speedygonzales (Dec 10, 2005)

does anyone know where i can see the actaul fight that Bruce Lee had when he was filming his movie, The Big Boss?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

you mean the one they added in to "Dragon: The Bruce Lee story"?

That movie was very liberal with the facts and not that biographical.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> you mean the one they added in to "Dragon: The Bruce Lee story"?
> 
> That movie was very liberal with the facts and not that biographical.


Right, and remember that Lee took all the film out of the camera dispite the director's ranting... :wink1: It's doubtful that it happened and even if it did it's doubtful that it happened THAT way. Likewise with the fight outside the resturant where he was a "goood dish-wash-er". 
Dragon was a good STORY flick but as a bio... :barf:

I did like that one line that seemed to be typical of Lee's personal sense of humor... 
The scene: he is sitting in his wheel chair and his mother-in-law comes to visit...
Vivian Emery: And how are you feeling Mr. Lee?
Bruce: Oh, like half man, half car. 

Another quote from the film... definitely describes the man: "The key to immortality is first living a life worth remembering."


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Dec 11, 2005)

yeah ok, but i heard people saying that they've seen it and everything, i've seen the movie but not what everyone else saw


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 11, 2005)

I have no idea where you might look for such a thing.  If you find it, let us know!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 12, 2005)

Rare pictures of Bruce have surfaced but a real fight clip, no likely. Those that said they saw it probably added to all the "stories" about Bruce that are already out there.

Theres no doubt that if they existed, the Hong Kong film industry would have exploited them immediately after Bruces death. He was exploited (after death) by the the film industry in just about every way possible. I actually bought a "Bruce Lee tape" from a video store with Bruces name AND picture on the cover thinking it was film footage or something of the like and the video turned out to be an imposter imitating Bruce Lee.


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> Rare pictures of Bruce have surfaced but a real fight clip, no likely. Those that said they saw it probably added to all the "stories" about Bruce that are already out there.
> 
> Theres no doubt that if they existed, the Hong Kong film industry would have exploited them immediately after Bruces death. He was exploited (after death) by the the film industry in just about every way possible. I actually bought a "Bruce Lee tape" from a video store with Bruces name AND picture on the cover thinking it was film footage or something of the like and the video turned out to be an imposter imitating Bruce Lee.


 
lol!Have you not seen a film called ''no retreat no surrender' where the main character's brother is killed by the mob and so he plans to reek revenge...and how does he do this i hear you cry!?!?well what every normal man would do,he calls force the spirit of bruce lee (played by a dodgy actor!) to train him to fight and  go kill badguys.....you have to love it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> yeah ok, but i heard people saying that they've seen it and everything,



:uhyeah: and I've got a pretty red bridge in San Francisco to sell... CHEEP!

As it was said, there was/is so much MYTHOS about Bruce Lee out there, that it's hard, awfully hard now to sort it out from the truth that is out there.  

Just don't believe everything you hear/read til you seen it yourself. 

It's really sad that Lee is being exploited even to this day. MA mags...err RAGS put either Lee's face or name on the cover to make a good sale. 99% of the time it's either rubbish or something that someone else wrote (with some liberal modification) some 20-30 years ago.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 24, 2005)

Odin said:
			
		

> lol!Have you not seen a film called ''no retreat no surrender' where the main character's brother is killed by the mob and so he plans to reek revenge...and how does he do this i hear you cry!?!?well what every normal man would do,he calls force the spirit of bruce lee (played by a dodgy actor!) to train him to fight and go kill badguys.....you have to love it.


 
LMAO, that flick seemed cool back in the 80's when I was a kid. Looking back though, it was so cheezy! Van Damme's first flick...he was the mobster who killed the main character's father.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 1, 2006)

No no no, the main characters father was not killed by Van Dammit or anyone else. The Story goes like this. The mob wanted to force the father of the main charactor out of his dojo. The father refused, got his *** kicked by Van Dammit, and moved to Seattle. In Seattle, Jason (the main character) befriends a kid with a bad Jericurl, and some chick, who happens to be the sister of some dorky kickboxer. It turns out that Jason has the hots for the kid sister, goes to her birthday party, and get his *** kicked by the assistant instructor of the kick boxing dork, who happens to have the hots for her as well.

As Jason returns home, he has a big blowout with his now gimpy father, about being out late and fighting. Dad gets mad, forbids Jason from training, and proceeds to tear up all of Jason's gear. The poop hits the fan when dad rips a poster of Bruce Lee in half and Jason runs away like the biotch that he is. 

Enter the kid wth the bad Jericurl. Apparently RJ, (Mr. Jericurl) knows of a vacant house where Jason can take his gear and pout about being a biotch.After settling into his new crackhouse, Jason begins reading a copy of Bruce Lee's Fighting Methos, and falls asleep. Somewhere during his slumber, Jason is awakened by a bright light. Holy ****! it's Bruce Lee's Ghost!!! Nah, it's really some 2 bit Korean actor doing a really bad Bruce Lee impression. Jason gets goo goo eyes at Lee's ghost and asks him to train him.  In the course of a few weeks Bruce Lee's ghost teaches Jason all that he knows, about fighting, and Jason become a superhero.

Fast forward a bit Jason saves his loser dad from a beatdown by the town drunks. Then after a good beating has been administered, Jason, his father and the Jericurl Kid go to a Karate demo put on by the kick boxing dork, that I mentioned earlier. At the demo, Van Dammit goes all Blood Sport on the kickboxing dork and his loser friends. All is going well until Van Dammit pushes Jason's woman, then all hell breaks loose. Jason proceeds to get his *** kicked by Van Dammit, that is until the Jericurl Kid screams......JASON, NO RETREAT NO SURRENDER!. That pumps Jason up and he proceeds to do a bad Tae Kwon Do demonstration on Van Dammit and wins the day.

The end.   

I may have left out some parts, but that's a prety close dipiction of the events as they unfolded.

HKF


----------

